# Canon t3i or 60D (Articulating Screen)



## froyoca (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the new Canon T3i that is rumored to be announced at CP+ in February. I want everything the T2i has and nothing the 60D has except for the articulating screen. What should I do? Should I wait for T3i or buy T2i now?


----------



## Vishal (Jan 9, 2011)

froyoca said:


> Should I wait for T3i or buy T2i now?


If you dont have any urgent assignment to photograph then its a no-brainer to wait & see what the specs of the new camera are.
Ofcourse it wont be as cheap as the T2i/550D.

However, if you compare the 550D & 60D - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sidebyside.asp
Only pluses the 60D has over the 550D is the slightly faster frame rate - 3.7fps vs 5.3fps,
The Inbuilt Wireless Flash Transmitter & the Articulating Screen.

The 550D on the other hand has Timelapse Recording which the 60D dosent besides being lighter @ 530g Vs 755g.

And then, there's the $300/- Price Gap between the 2.

Option 2 - Buy the 550D unless you want a bit more speedy shooting & just have to have the Articulating Screen
Option 1 - WAIT for the newer camera to launch, you have more to choose from 

The catch is, 
550D = ~$700/- at presant
60D = ~$1000/- at presant

600D/T3i or whatever its gonna be called would perhaps be priced between the 2 - you would then be in a similar dillema whether to spend the extra ~$150/- to get that camera or the 60D ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 11, 2011)

I would be willing to bet that the T3i will have an articulating screen. However, I don't understand what the 60D has that you don't want. Except for maybe the price but you can find it pretty cheap if you look around. And the T3i will be a bit more than the T2i when it comes out, which will narrow the gap. Feature wise they really aren't that different anyway.

Explain please. Why don't you want a 60D?


----------



## MK5GTI (Jan 12, 2011)

do'nt forget the 60D has the audio control thing....

if T3i/600D come out, the T2i/550D price would obviously drop, similar to T1i price now. The 60D drop below $1k mark, but it won't drop anymore if the T3i arrives.


----------



## armando (Jan 13, 2011)

froyoca said:


> I'm looking to buy the new Canon T3i that is rumored to be announced at CP+ in February. I want everything the T2i has and nothing the 60D has except for the articulating screen. What should I do? Should I wait for T3i or buy T2i now?



Buy the 60d, it will be better than the t3i . It makes sense because the 60d is essentially the upgrade version of the t3i


----------



## Canonix (Jan 13, 2011)

I still have an old 350D, and I have the same choice ahead: the 550D, the heaver and rather more expensive 60D (mainly because of the articulated screen), or await the 600D. Even if that is announced as expected in February, when will it be likely to hit the shops? How long does it normally take for Canon to release a camea once announced?


----------



## Jan (Jan 16, 2011)

armando said:


> Buy the 60d, it will be better than the t3i .


In terms of what? Image quality? I don't think so... 7D/60D/550D/600D (will) all be on an equal level concerning image quality.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't really care for the weight and bulk added with an articulating screen. The one thing the t3i will have to have to get me back to Canon is weatherproofing. It's absurd that Pentax and other lesser brand users can shoot in the rain but we Canon shooters have to run away when it starts sprinkling. I don't care about 20MP or any other silly annual upgrades (although 60fps 1080 would be nice.)

The other thing that would set Canon off would be to introduce Sony-like in-body OIS but with their line of IS lenses, that's probably just fantasy.


----------

